# Photoshop Number Plate



## Patdanz (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone tell me how to blank out the number plate on my car in photoshop - i particulalrly like the swirlled effect ??? :thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Patdanz said:


> Anyone tell me how to blank out the number plate on my car in photoshop - i particulalrly like the swirlled effect ??? :thumb:


Me too :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

You do it in photobucket when you upload them


----------



## Patdanz (Apr 20, 2009)

any way i can do in photoshop or similar too as then i can post pics on facebook etc ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You can use the smudge tool, looks like a finger pointing down.

Or you could select the number plate using the polygon lasso tool then fill it with white, or use one of the filters such as pixelate -> crystalize. Although that won't swirl it. I don't think photoshop has a filter for creating the swirls you are talking about.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

I filled mine with bubbles last time :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Ime not too sure about photoshop. But if you upload them onto Photobucket edit them using the free editing tool getting the swirlled look.
Then saving it from photobucket to your comp and upload to facebook


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PS - add a duplicate layer, then use the brush tool to paint out whatever you want but if you want swirling then its MUCH quicker to use Photobucket...


----------



## Patdanz (Apr 20, 2009)

cheers for the advice guys... a swift repsonse as usual !!!


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

You can just push Alt and click when on the clone stamp tool and that will select a spot to clone, that just click away on the number plate.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

jamest said:


> I don't think photoshop has a filter for creating the swirls you are talking about.


Yes it does... FILTER>DISTORT>TWIRL :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Patdanz said:


> i particulalrly like the swirlled effect ??? :thumb:


we're all on this site to find out how to minimise swirls on our cars and you want to add them :lol:

only pulling your leg


----------

